# Snake Proof Gaiters????



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone used any of the snake proof gaiters that are on the market? 
I'm going to be hunting in S. New Mexico this fall and know that there are tons of rattlers down here.
Any suggestions on the best ones?


----------



## mbpetey (Sep 13, 2007)

I would stop by Home Depot and pick up a section of metal ducting pipe.  
Sorry couldn't resist. Not a fan of rattlesnakes. Unless they are in a frying pan.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bass Pro Shops or Cabela's will run specials on their boots for $59 that are normally $99. Gaiters would be better than nothing if there are quite a few snakes. I just don't like me feet exposed where gaiters will protect your calves only. I guess a big snake could flare up and strike you on the thigh! -)O(- It is far cheaper than the medical bills if you get struck. The little ones are pest because they just try to hide and sometimes won't rattle. You can't see them and I'm sure they will bite when they are stepped on (being your foot). I think Wal-Mart carries some brands. An option on the straps is to puts some silicon rubber on the straps so they will stay put. Sometimes they end up working loose when you walk around.


----------

